# what colour do you think my mare is?



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Silver dapple with snowflakes and possibly varnish.


----------



## Travellersmom88 (Jun 24, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> Silver dapple with snowflakes and possibly varnish.


 exactly what i was thinking


----------



## kimmyd01 (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## kimmyd01 (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## padgetts79 (Jun 25, 2011)

gruella


----------



## kimmyd01 (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

padgetts79 said:


> gruella


Not a chance of this horse being dun IMO.


----------



## Rawlo (Jan 7, 2011)

I think there may even be some strawberry roan in there somewhere, he's a cute little bitza...is he branded?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Rawlo the 'roan' that you can see is the 'varnish' roan. Rather than classic roan that causes strawberry roan, it is part of the appy colour family. A good way to distinguish is that classic roan usually leaves the head and legs fairly solid, and while it may change from season to season, it is usually a consistent colour from year to year. Varnish roan on the other hand is very happy to roan the extremities, and as the horse gets older, it will generally roan further.


----------



## Rawlo (Jan 7, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> Rawlo the 'roan' that you can see is the 'varnish' roan. Rather than classic roan that causes strawberry roan, it is part of the appy colour family. A good way to distinguish is that classic roan usually leaves the head and legs fairly solid, and while it may change from season to season, it is usually a consistent colour from year to year. Varnish roan on the other hand is very happy to roan the extremities, and as the horse gets older, it will generally roan further.


You learn a new thing everyday, cheers for that Chiilaa I knew he wasn't a full Strawberry Roan...we have a gorgeous little mare who is in her mid 30's & this sadly will most likely be her last winter. I had her to compare too, thats kinda why I threw it in there...I must say i'm no expert on colours but it was the fleck & colour in his legs that threw me. :wink:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

You also need to remember that silver tends to turn the body color reddish in tone. It can very from a chocolate like appearance (on blacks) to a really red appearance (on bays).


----------



## kimmyd01 (Jun 24, 2011)

thankyou everyone im hopefully going to do a colour test this week sometime and post to america,to confirm if she is a roan like everyone says


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

There is not test for varnish roan at this point in time.


----------



## kimmyd01 (Jun 24, 2011)

oh poo,is there anything that would be close to it to get tested? there the ones america can test for:
*
Tobiano​*​​​​&#56256;&#56457; *Red/Black Factor *&#56256;&#56457; *Champagne Dilution *&#56256;&#56457; *Silver Dilution*​*
*&#56256;&#56457;​​​​*Frame Overo (LWO) *&#56256;&#56457; *Agouti *&#56256;&#56457; *Cream Dilution*​*
*&#56256;&#56457; *Sabino 1 *&#56256;&#56457; *Gray *&#56256;&#56457; *Pearl Dilution
*


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

There isn't yet Kimmy. You will be able to tell in a few years though if she is, since varnish roan is usually progressive.


----------



## kimmyd01 (Jun 24, 2011)

ok thankyou,wish they would make a test for this.


----------



## TexasJazz (Jul 2, 2011)

Unless there's a history of appaloosa coat patterns in her line, I would guess silver dapple. This color is fairly common in miniatures, Icelandics, and some rather obscure draft-pony breeds and is characterized by a silver/dapple body and a light mane and tail. If there is a presence of appaloosa blood, my guess would be a marbled/varnish [Appaloosa terms can get so confusing  ...]. She seems to have Appy eyes. Beautiful color - she'll be pretty once she sheds out.


----------



## kimmyd01 (Jun 24, 2011)

*latest pics*


----------



## kimmyd01 (Jun 24, 2011)

and the saddle and stuff arent sitting on her properly as im geting her use to wearing it again.


----------



## kimmyd01 (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## kimmyd01 (Jun 24, 2011)

newest up to date picture of my pony,been some problems with family situation that i havent got around to testing,but i finally found where she is registered and there sending me replacement papers.


----------

